# Victory archery signs bob fromme



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

VICTORY ARCHERY SIGNS BOB FROMME

Bob Fromme, world class bowhunter and successful business owner has recently joined Victory Archery as a member of its Elite ProStaff and as Product Development Consultant. 

Marty Connolly, CEO Victory Archery announced the signing at that company’s corporate office. 

“Bob Fromme comes to us with an impressive resume. Not only does he possess successful, real world experience in the field of hunting, business and the archery industry but also has proven knowledge in product design, development and marketing. We are looking forward to having Bob on our Victory Team and are confident he will be one of our greatest assets as we continue to develop and innovate within our current and future product lines.”

Bob Fromme has been in the archery industry since 1981 and the owner of Performance Archery, San Diego, CA since 1983. Bob has assisted numerous companies in product design and as a life long bowhunter, taken numerous record book animals. In addition to being one of a very few bowhunters to have taken all 28 North America animal species Bob has also won 4 California State Broadhead Championships. 

Victory Archery is a leader in design and manufacturing of high-tech carbon arrows. 

For more information please contact: 

Victory Arrows Bob Fromme

1914 Palomar Oaks Way Performance Archery
8390 Miramar Place

Carlsbad, CA 92008 
(760) 496-2121 San Diego , CA 92121

www.victoryarchery.com  (858) 450-9454


----------



## mikegallo (Nov 14, 2008)

*Wow!*

I would like a signed picture - am willng to pay a nominal fee if necessary. It will go next to another "bwana" of mine, Bob Long, thus completing my "shrine" of hunting heros.

Thanks for your consideration.

Mike


----------



## archerycowyboy (Jun 6, 2010)

*Performance Archery - Bob Fromme*

What a bunch of crap Shrek ........

I have been dealing with Performance Archery, and Bob Fromme for 20+ years. He has the best selection of archery equipment that nobody else, or any other shop can beat !!!

Bob is a great guy, a phenominal hunter, and an ethical businessman. Because Bob is endorsing Victory Arrows, I will definitley be giving them a try. 

The Bow and Arrow shop is great if you like one particular bow brand. 

Nice try Shrek .........


----------



## Shrek7793 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Whatever thats your opinion*

You may think its crap but it is the truth considering he did what he did out of retaliation. Thats BS and he is an unethical bussiness owner and archer


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

I must have missed something?

Would think this makes sense cause his shop is pretty close to Victory Headquarters....local guys dealing w/each other.....Only been to his shop once to visit one of the best tuners PSE tuners we've got locally:wink:


----------



## archerycowyboy (Jun 6, 2010)

*Hey Shrek*

There are always two sides to every story. If you are interested in the truth, Bob said come on in to the shop and he will be happy to fill you in on all the facts.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Hope this helps out in their quality control, and getting vendors who can do quality work.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I know Bob, he use to come on hunts to Sant Cruz Island when I giuded over there.
Congrats Bob.
Don.


----------

